# CTS Turbo TT225Q Buildup - Project White Lightnin'



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We recently took delivery of a white 2000 TT225Q 6MT from a Washington State customer by the name of Aaron. Just like almost every enthusiast out there he wanted a little bit more power, then it turned into a lot more power. Aaron will be driving in rush hour traffic, so we suggested a Garrett GT3071R which will provide a mix of quick spool and good top end power. A quick walk into the warehouse and we've got IE forged 144x20mm rods, IE's latest cam shafts, Forged JE pistons, Siemens 630cc injectors and a Bosch 044 fuel pump.










Gather parts is generally a cake walk, building hardware is what takes time so we got right to it and started fabricating some exhaust components for this special build.










Time for the new heart, as mentioned forged IE connecting rods, JE forged pistons and IE camshafts are in order along with a Supertech valvetrain:











Keep your eyes peeled on this thread, or blog/facebook for further updates: www.ctsturbo.com www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

Thanks Guys!


CTS Turbo


----------



## wug (Aug 14, 2003)

:thumbup: subscribed!!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Hell yea white TT! Can't wait to see progress :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Hell yea white TT! Can't wait to see progress :beer:


Thanks guys!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

And the engine's ready to go back in courtesy of Mr. Coallier and his handywork


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

*Soon to be one of your happy customers.....gt3076*

after seein this, its making me even more excited to have my kit fitted!

i recently purchased one of your kits which is due to be installed on my TT the week of the 23rd  cant wait!

thanks guys


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

deltaP said:


> opcorn:


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

how much are you estimating to put out to the wheels??
looking gooooddddd:thumbup::wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

shayan_tingy said:


> how much are you estimating to put out to the wheels??
> looking gooooddddd:thumbup::wave:


Well we're just after a solid 350-400whp, this is a street car that's supposed to have some bonus power and a really sweet power band.


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

That is sickkk,eace:
can't wait to see it runningopcorn:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

any updates on this thing??ic::wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> any updates on this thing??ic::wave:


We will have a nice update tomorrow, just waiting for a few more parts


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Zomg cant wait to see it running, saving up for one of your kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cruzanstx said:


> Zomg cant wait to see it running, saving up for one of your kits!


More pics to come today


----------



## AAC Welder (Apr 13, 2011)

What a tease! I received an email saying that you posted new content, and this is what I see!


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 8, 2002)

Any more updates?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Mandarin said:


> Any more updates?


 Well, it's snowing up here and this car sounds badass


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Well, it's snowing up here and this car sounds badass



You guys can still post pic's  

:laugh: I hate the snow still watching! Id like to see lots of pictures!! opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Well, it's snowing up here and this car sounds badass


So then you should be snowed in and working nonstop


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Project white lightenin’ is almost ready to goto the dyno. Aaron’s MK1 TT is equipped with the CTS TT225Q GT3071R big turbo kit, CTS TT225Q FMIC kit, Integrated Engineering street/strip cams, Integrated Engineering forged 144x20mm connecting rods, Eurodyne Maestro 7, JE forged 9.25:1CR pistons, Supertech valvetrain, Clutch Masters FX400 clutch/flywheel kit, BFI stage 2 engine mounts. This should make for a fun trip to the dyno!


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Eurodyne Maestro 7,


so this is wideband ?


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes it is a wide band conversion.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

AMU Head?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> so this is wideband ?


Yessir, as the boss said it is a wideband conversion. The cams make it sound like such a beast.



ManyOfManyGTs said:


> AMU Head?


Stock head, we're waiting on the SEM intake manifolds to come in, one of which will also be added.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Yessir, as the boss said it is a wideband conversion.


what did you use to do the conversion?


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

My block is at the machine shop now. I will be doing a very similar build except with an s256, uni software, big port head, probably stock cams, and a 2.1 stroker. Ok so I guess its not really that similar but it is a CTS kit!!


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

this thread is lacking in photos and updates, i was hoping to see a nice long build thread as it would have the potential to boost the sales of these turbo kits.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> this thread is lacking in photos and updates, i was hoping to see a nice long build thread as it would have the potential to boost the sales of these turbo kits.


agreed i'm sitting on the fence as to which kit to pick up and was hoping to see this one being installed!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> this thread is lacking in photos and updates, i was hoping to see a nice long build thread as it would have the potential to boost the sales of these turbo kits.


 Thanks guys, but unfortunately we have a lot of cars coming through the shops for big turbo builds, what would you like to see? I'll try to take some pics today if you'd like. The kit really isn't that labor intensive to install, which is good if you're installing, but bad if you're doing buildup threads  

This car got a host of additional mods that aren't part of the kit, I don't think you'd be interested in pics of wiring in a water meth kit :laugh:


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Since my build is similar, I am very interested in dyno numbers and the power curve!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ManOfManyGTs said:


> Since my build is similar, I am very interested in dyno numbers and the power curve!


 Thankfully the 1.8T is a pretty popular powerplant, which allows us access to numerous dyno plots and graphs. From these graphs and shop builds we gain a better understanding of each turbos characteristics. In reality the power this car makes will be relatively similar to that of a GTI with the same mods less some drivetrain loss. We plan on hitting the dyno with this beast, but not until we receive our order of 10 SEM intake manifolds, one of which will be installed on this TT. 

:thumbup: 

Anyone want pics of anything in particular?


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

Have you got any SEMS for sale? I emailed cts directly too.
Thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

HollieTT said:


> Have you got any SEMS for sale? I emailed cts directly too.
> Thanks


 We're out of stock, but have 10 on order. We don't anticipate seeing these for a couple weeks at least, I spoke with marco @ SEM and he's not really close to sending them out as of now. 


Clay


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: any updates.. does the car run, have there been any dyno runs ect...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> :wave: any updates.. does the car run, have there been any dyno runs ect...


Yup, it runs. But, we're breaking in the built motor though


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Yup, it runs. But, we're breaking in the built motor though


when will that be done so we can see the numbers this makes opcorn:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm in opcorn:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> when will that be done so we can see the numbers this makes opcorn:


As soon as we get a boost gauge that isn't defective out of the box... The one we installed reads 20 inches of mercury, but our auxiliary boost gauge read's 13psi :sly: Hopefully we can get that sorted out here and put the remainder of the car back together. We'd like to put some good miles on this car before we give it back to the customer in dyno tuned form.


----------

